# HELP!!! dust collector hose sizes?????



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

Really showing my ignorance here, I'm afraid...

Can anyone tell me the standard sizes for dust collector hose, and just what measurement they are talking about? I know it's 4", 3", 2-1.5", and 2", or maybe I'm wrong there, too. The question really is what measurement are they talking about. OD? ID? Are those measurements approximate, or what?:huh:

I've gotten along with 4" stuff for years, but now I'm investing in an all-tool DC system, and I don't particularly want to buy one of each and try to figure it out all on my own if the info is out there already. The problem is that I can't find a site that gives me what I want.

Ideally l'd like to find some sort of snap-together coupling system so I don't have to loosen and tighten all those hose clamps all the time, as I do now.


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Check here...plenty of connectors

http://www.rockler.com/search/go?w=dust collection fittings


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

A couple of things: DC "stuff" isn't standardized to anything common, so fitting any ductwork together is a matter of ingenuity, cobbling, force fitting, or whatever approach you choose. But oif you get a jick ass DC, and them choke it down to 2" or less you may well be disapponted in the air flow in that small hose. DC's aren't made for that, it's the job the hop-vac does. That's only my opinion, and some guys indicate their quite happy with the DC choked down....it never met my criteria, though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*do a Google search*

There are many variations of "quick disconnect dust collector" fittings here's a commercial version:

http://woodworker.com/fazlok-2-12-male-quick-disconnect-dust-fitting-mssu-146-351.asp

http://www.nosawdust.com/quick_connectors.htm

I use this one, as screw in for 4" ribbed hose:
Amazon.com: Quick Disconnect 4" Dust Hose to 4" O.D. Extraction Fitting: Home Improvement

see others below in the "other choices"


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

*Here's my take on the matter...3" all the way*

My Delta portable DC has a 4" I.D. hose. *The exact O.D. size of a 3" PVC coupling. *All my tools have different sized dust exhausts. My DeWalt TS has about a 2-1/2" outlet, the BS has a cast iron outlet, tapered on the outside to whatever godawful size, the bench belt sander has a different size also.
Here's what I did. On each tool, (for instance the TS) I got a 3x2" PVC reducing bushing, ($1.50) took it to the lathe and turned the inside to fit the outlet on the TS and mounted it permanently to the TS. Same/similar on the other tools. A 3" coupling will fit the reducing bushing(s) perfectly. I now have a 4"x4' hose with a 3" PVC coupling in each end to fit ALL my tools. Don't need no stinking adapters, and I have maybe $10 in the whole affair.
.
.
(The DC has a 4" O.D. inlet, pointing straight down, the hose attaches, with what else, a hose clamp. The problem there is/was, that the hose had to be bent up to the elevation of the tool, and in time the hose will deteriorate and break near the DC intake, losing hose length. Recently (today) I took a 3" PVC coupling and glued a 3" length of 3" PVC in 1 end. On the lathe I turned the OUTSIDE of the coupling to fit INSIDE the DC intake, attached it with a couple screws and some duct tape to seal it good. Now I have a 3" "street" 90* elbo pointing out horizontally, in effect giving me about 2 more feet of hose.).

.

.I don't have the facilities for an "all tool DC system", all my tools, including tables, being on wheels/portable. I don't need adapters or gates. It takes no more than 30 seconds to move my DC from 1 tool to the next. I hope this gives you some ideas.
.
.

At my age I can't buy beer anymore. I can only rent it.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

First of all, my thanks for your attention.

Secondly... What are the diameters, and how are they measured???? I assume ID for the hose, OD for the fittings to be less than the ID of the hose... PLEASE don't tell me that each and every manufacturer is free to set his own measurments...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You want the truth?*






unfortunately, that's pretty much the case. One manufacturer's line of fittings, like Woodcraft's will all be the same, but that is different than Sewer and Water and PVC.
Metal is different than plastic etc....


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

OldEd said:


> First of all, my thanks for your attention.
> 
> Secondly... What are the diameters, and how are they measured???? I assume ID for the hose, OD for the fittings to be less than the ID of the hose... _*PLEASE don't tell me that each and every manufacturer is free to set his own measurments...*_


_*

*Pretty much true. That's why I suggest making your own._
_._
_._


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

OldEd said:


> First of all, my thanks for your attention.
> 
> Secondly... What are the diameters, and how are they measured???? I assume ID for the hose, OD for the fittings to be less than the ID of the hose... PLEASE don't tell me that each and every manufacturer is free to set his own measurments...


This isn't as much a problem as you may think. PVC can be squeezed down or expanded up using a heat gun, or cutting slit in the end. Metal can be sized down with crimping pliers, up is a lot harder to do. Then there's the always handy duct tape and whatever else you can find for filling gaps. Flex hose can be managed the same way, though not quite as easy as PVC. Using a heat gun will allow it to stretch a little, or squeeze it down as need. Etc., etc., etc., sad but true.......


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

*A few notes*

First: About ASME "Pipe". Having been a pipefitter for many years I can tell you that all pipe sizes refer to the I.D. of the pipe. (Up to 12". 14" pipe is 14" O.D.) Pipe comes in many "schedules", Sch 40 being "standard", Sch 160 being for hydraulics, Sch 5 for drain/waste/vent/. (DWV). The wall thickness will vary with the Schedule, but the O.D. will always be the same. (i.e. 3" Sch 5 is about 3-1/4" I.D., Sch 160 about 2-1/2 I.D.)
.
.
Second: Hose size is determined by the I.D., so a 3" hose won't fit a 3" pipe, 3" pipe being 3-1/2" O.D. However 3" PVC FITTINGS are 4" O.D. and will fit a 4" hose.
.
.
Third: I visited the rockler link from post #2, and surfed around enough the determine that their duct fittings are O.D. sized and made to fit inside the variable hose sizes. Hence, pipe and duct are not compatible.
I found a 4" Wye on the rockler site for connecting three 4" hoses for the paltry price of $82.99 US. I found a 3" PVC Wye at Lowes (Lowes item # 23427) that will fit 4" hose for $7.15 US. I find little impedance of air flow with the 3" fitting. Do the math. My $.02.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

Okay..... So, following the comments above from Dr. Durdy Olman's, PhD.(BS) (the CORRECT way of stating it...)

I will hie me off to Lowe's (or the other big box gip joint) and buy me one of each size schedule 40 PVC fitting (the cheapest), along with a length of "pipe" of the appropriate size(s) , and proceed to make some tests...

Then I will try to put together a table of what fits what and post it here somewhere for the benefit of other lost souls, or soles, or ...

Don't know when I'll be finished, but I hope sometime within this decade.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Your life is going to be easier if you work with the DWV (drain,waste,vent or schedule 5, or soil pipe, or thinwall...among the many names it goes by) Look for the marking ASTM D 2729 on the side of the pipe, this is the thinnest, lightest, cheapest, and plenty sturdy enough for DC. Then make sure the fittings are the thinwall as well.


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

"Okay..... So, following the comments above from Dr. Durdy Olman's, PhD.(BS) (the CORRECT way of stating it...)"

Thanks for the correction, Ed. I'll make that change soon.
.
I suggest going to the store's web site, and view about 15 pages of fittings. Just type in the size, fitting, schedule, etc. before you go rummaging thru hundreds of boxes at the store. Hold on, I'll do that for ya.
.
http://www.lowes.com/Search=3"+pvc+...&Ntt=3"+pvc+dwv+pipe+fittings#!&rpp=32&page=1
.
.
I wouldn't use glue on the fittings. I simply drill and tap thru the hub of the fitting (10-32) and use a machine screw/bolt, finger tight to stabilize it. Long sweep fittings are best, perhaps not cheapest. Some of the fittings shown appear to be the same, but 1 might be $3.00 and the other under $1.
.
.
BTW, Durdy will do fine.

.
.
G'day mates.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

Silly, silly (stooooooooopid) me... Following Fred's suggestion, I went and looked up ASTM D2729, and, lo and behold!!!! (be-holed?) I find that the ASTM, in their majesty and glory, wants $42.00 for 5 pages of PDF... That's $8.40 per page for some electrons jiggling around... I wonder what they get for their more solid waste? Is it non-odorific?

It's the same for the thing on paper, which has to be mailed...

Yeah, I then went looking for DWV (on the web, of course. Stores aren't open at 11:30 PM, not around here, at any rate)... and fond lots of listings. A really nice one is that for Cresline (http://www.cresline.com), which shows you 22 fittings. Alas, nothing smaller than 3", and they go to 6", but some of the fittings are of marginal usage, at least for DC purposes. 

Another is Pipelife (http://www.pipelife.com), which actually shows you the ID and OD and Wall Thickness, in thousandths of an inch!!! I'm going to assume that these dimensions are those specified by the ASTM at $8.40 a page...

Hey, I guess we beaver-toothed types have our own strange lingo, what with rabbets and dados and grooves and dove-tails and miters. 
No, we aren't hunting Peter Rabbit, for the pot or otherwise...
We aren't misspelling Dodo's...
Nor do we (necessarily) greatly appreciate music from the 80's, thinking it's "groovy"...
Or hunt birds in order to use their tail feathers for something weird... 
And we aren't interested in cutting the head-gear of certain religious figures.


----------



## Steve M. (Jun 4, 2013)

I recommend visiting the Bill Pentz website before starting to build a whole shop DC system. He's got some great information on the details...be prepared to be overwhelmed!


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

*Kiss*

KISS simply means, Keep It Simple Stupid. A thought to ponder.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

KISS is also what you do to your money... just as it leaves you forever.:thumbsup:

Thanks, guys. I've sorda got my act together now, and I'll go with DWV, except...

What about the static electricity? Should I run a wire thru the DWV to vent the static charge?

And my Boss decided that I need to get an electrician in to run another 20amp circuit, as if I hadn't run two already. 
The reason? The two I ran already had the breakers in the box. The new one won't. 

It seems that installing a breaker is wayyyyyyyyyyy beyond my competence.

There goes my new router.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

I understand you are doing the big leagues DC stuff. I have a small shop, so i bought the Ridgid Blower/Vac for it. It uses 2.5 hoses, which is pretty large for dust collection with minimum suction loss going with larger hoses.

Why i mention this is because you can buy the extensions, couplers, extra hoses, etc that will fit any tool you need it to.

I have my router table, Table saw and Miter saw all fitted with connectors for the Ridgid hoses. I use the Oneida Dust Deputy for my DC system.

You can virtually get packages of whatever you need to connect tools and whatever to your DC by checking this out. I dont have a Rockler or Woodcraft readily available to me so i used the BORG to figure out a way to make it work.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

OldEd said:


> Thanks, guys. I've sorda got my act together now, and I'll go with DWV, except...
> 
> What about the static electricity? Should I run a wire thru the DWV to vent the static charge?


Nope, skip the grounding wire. The only it may help with is personal comfort, if that's a problem try to avoid touching whatever is shocking. Seriously, that wire will be a huge PITA when you try to make changes to your ductwork (and you will make changes, DAHIKT).


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

Whew..... It's been a while....
My better half looked at my cost estimates and then asked if I was talking about WHOLE HOUSE air conditioning. When I said "No - I was talking about dust collection" she asked if that meant that she wouldn't need to get a new vacuum cleaner. When I said "Not exactly" to THAT question, the next one was "Just exactly WHAT was I talking about?????" My response was, of course, was that "I was getting a built-in "vacuum cleaner" for my table saw, planer, jointer, router table, band saw, sanders, drill press (I use forstner bits a lot) as well as some other things..."

She said... 

I won't bother repeating what she said. Needless to say I will NOT be buying a lot of 6" aluminum ducting. I will be making a home-made Dust Deputy sort of cyclone out of wood. If I can find enough pallets. If I can bring them home. If I can do so in the NEW family car without one single little mark on it. Or else carry them.

I tried the 3"PVC in 4"hose idea: it WORKS!!!!! To economize I bandsaw them in half: I get two for the price of one. Of course, I did the first one when some of HER friends were visiting, which resulted in a visitation from upstairs to my shop. My explanation that I was "saving money" resulted in the instruction to "save money some other time".

I have found that I need to sand down the length of 3" PVC I insert in the coupling to make a "male" fitting. This is not as easy as it sounds, but it works, especially if you manage to sand a slight taper on the pipe. I am still practicing this - so far of three exactly one is a smooth and easy fit.

More when I know more, but I think I am on an acceptable path.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

OldEd said:


> Really showing my ignorance here, I'm afraid...
> 
> Can anyone tell me the standard sizes for dust collector hose, and just what measurement they are talking about? I know it's 4", 3", 2-1.5", and 2", or maybe I'm wrong there, too. The question really is what measurement are they talking about. OD? ID? Are those measurements approximate, or what?:huh:
> 
> ...


i didn't read any other post but my delta dust colector has slip conectors that fit into each other, like a coupling goes into the hose,than a clamp goes their, than a slip comector goes into that, east to un-do , mine is 4" i belive all 4" will fit inside or outside depend's where it is sopose to go , also if you do a google search for all the fitting's you will find what you want


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

For fast and dirty hook-ups duct tape is your best friend, a few wraps around a fitting enlarges it so a hose fits, it holds hoses on to the fittings with an air tight seal. If it is a temporary set-up fold the last inch of the duct tape over to make a pull tab so it is easy to get off.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

FrankC said:


> For fast and dirty hook-ups duct tape is your best friend, a few wraps around a fitting enlarges it so a hose fits, it holds hoses on to the fittings with an air tight seal. If it is a temporary set-up fold the last inch of the duct tape over to make a pull tab so it is easy to get off.


Frank, it's "DUCK" tape, not "DUCT" tape. It got it's name because it is water-proof, and was originally used to seal ammo boxes and the containers of other - non-water-proof equipment.

"DUCT" tape is something else: it has layer of heat-setting adhesive on an aluminum foil backing. That is for heating systems: the system cures the adhesive when it's turned on.

There is the equivalent for Air conditioning systems - I don't really know how the adhesive cures.

"DUCK" tape adhesive never really cures, so it's not permanent.

And my problem with the PVC is not getting a good seal, it is being able to remove the pipe from the fitting: the two are almost an interference fit. By sanding the outside of the pipe I make it easier to make and unmake the connection. Some tests with a candle or a match to check for leaks reveals nothing of any importance.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

OldEd said:


> Frank, it's "DUCK" tape, not "DUCT" tape. It got it's name because it is water-proof, and was originally used to seal ammo boxes and the containers of other - non-water-proof equipment.
> 
> "DUCT" tape is something else: it has layer of heat-setting adhesive on an aluminum foil backing. That is for heating systems: the system cures the adhesive when it's turned on.
> 
> ...


Terms are interchangeable according to this from Duck:
http://www.octanecreative.com/ducttape/duckvsduct.html


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

FrankC said:


> Terms are interchangeable according to this from Duck:
> http://www.octanecreative.com/ducttape/duckvsduct.html



Yeah, sure... Just don't as for DUCK tape to seal air ducts, or DUCT tape to seal a rip or hole in a tent or tarp.

And be prepared to shell out from your own pocket when you order from a tape supplier and use the WRONG letter on the end...:laughing:


----------

